# Royal Python Champagne



## Rory1994 (Jul 28, 2009)

hi, is this morph a combo, if it is how do you make it, if not, whats the reason for this high price.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

No, its a base morph, expensive as there aren't many around yet.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Rory1994 said:


> hi, is this morph a combo, if it is how do you make it, if not, whats the reason for this high price.


nope... its a base morph...
high prices, due to limited availability...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Snap


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Snap


yeah, i know... look at the post times... "great minds" and all that... snap indeed...


----------



## Rory1994 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks, they look so pretty, just cant believe the prices. probs one of my fave base morphs then. hopefully in a few years theyll be a bit more widespread .


----------

